# New Legator Guitars Reflections Signature Model



## Draceius (Jun 17, 2013)

The bottom one looks amazing IMO


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2013)

Draceius said:


> The bottom one looks amazing IMO


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 17, 2013)

They're both beautiful!! Love the purple the best I think... but would be a hard choice between them.


----------



## Francis978 (Jun 17, 2013)

purple is my favorite color so I am forced to say the top one, but they are both GORGEOUS

I can assume that their website has the specs?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet!! That purple one is the muttz nutz!!!!


----------



## User Name (Jun 17, 2013)

holy ....in .... balls


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Who the heck are Reflections & why do they have 'signature' models?


----------



## User Name (Jun 17, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Who the heck are Reflections & why do they have 'signature' models?


dont madah..


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 17, 2013)

A newer company with sigs?!? Whoahthunkit!


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 17, 2013)

Still curious about Legator Guitars, are they good?


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 17, 2013)

They look solid and reflections is a solid band. The guitarists are really really good for their age.


----------



## November5th (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow!Those look great. My two favorite colors on a guitar ,purple and green.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 17, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> A newer company with sigs?!? Whoahthunkit!








In fairness, they did manage to pull some established artists too.

http://www.legatorguitars.com/artists.html


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 17, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> A newer company with sigs?!? Whoahthunkit!



>Shadows Fall
>Anthrax
>Joshua Travis
>lolkay


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 17, 2013)

"Amplication"

TAKE MUH MONEH!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 17, 2013)

How much are their guitars? I was looking around their site didn't find any pricing information... (It may have jut been me but I didn't see any) and I love the green one!


----------



## Jlang (Jun 17, 2013)

I really don't like these guitars at all; and yes the guitars players in reflections are quite talented, but "the fantasy effect" was probably the worst recorded / mixed / mastered album I have heard in a long ....ing time. 

Also the way they went about getting recognized almost felt a little childish In my eyes, but hey it worked.


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 17, 2013)

They opened last year at the summer slaughter tour and the room lit up....nuff said.


----------



## arcadia fades (Jun 17, 2013)

newest hype brand it seems, few other well known bands have jumped on these, they look cheap as hell IMO


----------



## Hendog (Jun 17, 2013)

Love the color on the bottom one...


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I just listened to the guys, man that stuff is...well, it is SO not what metal is about.  Everything I heard sounded as post-processed & cliche as any lady gaga or mainstream pop tune. That is not metal, that is riding whichever trend is going on at the moment. Talented maybe for their age, but 20 years of age & 15 minutes of fame genre & a bit of talent will get you...
Talented early 90's





Talented late 90's




Talented early 2000's




Talented 2013




Just my , sorry if it offends anyone


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 17, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks these kind of look like cheap Chibanezes or something?

I'm not saying that they are, seeing as how I know nothing about these guitars, but their first impression isn't a good one, for me, at least.


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these kind of look like cheap Chibanezes or something?


No not at all & the head stocks to me look like errors that never got fixed


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 17, 2013)

Not a huge fan of these designs, but damn can those kids play.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 17, 2013)

Too many bands on this company's jock because they obviously give away guitars all the time. I mean, good for them, but I don't see these flying off the shelves any time soon.

And that headstock...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> >Shadows Fall
> >Anthrax
> >Joshua Travis
> >lolkay



Anthrax are only on there because of Donais who is touring with them. Donais isn't exactly known for sticking with guitar companies, just ask Washburn, ESP, and B.C. Rich. 

Putting a big ol' Anthrax logo is crazy misleading, as the long time actual members aren't leaving their respective companies. 

As for Josh Travis, had to pick an endorsement quick after Strictly 7 went pear shaped.

Has anyone here seen one in the wild, a Legator that is? They're asking Suhr custom money for some of their guitars with "three piece bodies".


----------



## DeadWeight (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the purple one, but dat reverse headstock on the green one...


----------



## iamthefonz (Jun 17, 2013)

Anybody else think it's really suspicious how we _still_ don't know how much any of these things cost? For a company trying to get itself out there, they should really start talking about the price of their products...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 17, 2013)

So umm... What's everyone's gripe with the headstock? 

I think they look good. Not great, but solid. I'd love to try one out, but that's mainly because I'm a huge Donais fan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2013)

iamthefonz said:


> Anybody else think it's really suspicious how we _still_ don't know how much any of these things cost? For a company trying to get itself out there, they should really start talking about the price of their products...



Ummm......

Abraxas Guitars Authorized Peerless Preferred Dealer Abraxas Guitars - USA's #1 Legator Guitar Store

First link from the Legator website under the "Dealers" tab. Granted, it's the only one out of three from the listed dealers that actually has Legator stuff in inventory. 

Though, from the looks of it, Abraxas _is_ Legator. 

Like I said, they're asking Suhr/Anderson/Jackson CS/J.Custom prices for some stuff.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, not appealing at all. I've seen nothing of interest from this company so far. 

Also, a new company emerges onto the scene from nowhere, then starts throwing out endorsements to metal guitarists to gain notoriety for their guitars. 
Haven't we all seen this story before?


----------



## arcadia fades (Jun 17, 2013)

Lee from born of osiris is meant to be using an 8 string one of these... oh dear


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 17, 2013)

I think they both look good aesthetically, particularly the burst one. I, too, get a bit of a "cheap" vibe from them, but to each his own. If the dudes in Reflections, like them, more power to 'em. They're solid players in my book. Legator's still not my first choice if I were to get a custom built though.

And I do like Reflections, though I will agree that The Fantasy Effect wasn't flattering in its sound, to say the least.


----------



## iamthefonz (Jun 18, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ummm......
> 
> Abraxas Guitars Authorized Peerless Preferred Dealer Abraxas Guitars - USA's #1 Legator Guitar Store
> 
> ...



So there's only one dealer stocking them, and they're charging _that_ much?

I guess we'll have to wait for someone who's not an endorsee to take a chance on one of these, but from the looks of things, I doubt the build quality matches the price. I'd be happy to be proven wrong though, as there are some interesting models there.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry if I offend anyone but these just aren't that appealing. The pictures almost look like a guitar builder. I'd love to see some nice, HD, sunlight pictures.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 18, 2013)

I have never seen a $4000 guitar that looked like a $210 Chinese guitar until now.


----------



## gunch (Jun 18, 2013)

Not feeling it 

Expect a meltdown and drama in 6 months


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 18, 2013)

Also meant to say: pickup rings =  



Plus it doesn't really help the cheap $200 vibes everyone seems to be getting IMO.


----------



## -42- (Jun 18, 2013)

Company I've never heard of endorsing band I've never heard of?




















































this is getting old


----------



## RickSchneider (Jun 18, 2013)

Agree with above, if the pickup rings weren't there I could maybe see some decency in these guitars, but they just look like beginner ESP's/Schecters with the pickup rings/uncovered pickups combo. Also the price seems steep for what they are - depending how good their own custom pickups actually are.

Also on topic of endorsements, my mate (who is a great guitarist, mind you) hit them up and they said they could shed about 600 off the Ninja 350 Pro, and his band only just released their first EP with about 1,600 fans, and located in Australia.

Kind of seems like they're happy to get any names on their list if they can, but props to them for picking up pretty decent names thus far. It will be interesting to see how they go in the coming months and years


----------



## Rojne (Jun 18, 2013)

They look cheap in my eyes!


----------



## woodenheart (Jun 18, 2013)

not my cup of tea as well but damn they seem to sound good as hell!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xD0fOgUCcs


----------



## patata (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll probably get negative rep. because some people here are butthurt as .... but here are my two cents:

Reflections

They seem like they have nothing to give.Nothing original at least.It is downtuned djent.Not even progressive,progressive metal progresses,this is the same shit in every song.A breakdown,a breakdown with a rhythm with a cymbal smashing every two beats and maybe a lead on top,a ''solo'',and then an outro riff.It's generic.Talent,but only on the techinical part,maybe.Creativity,hell no.Even the name sounds generic and gay as .....

Legator guitars

It's like if agile added some more touches to their already existing models.Nothing creative there either.They also,to my eyes,look cheap as hell.Especially their signature models.They are exactly like their regular series with maybe a top wood or different hardware color.Maybe the artist wanted it this way but they look damn cheap.They don't have anything original.I mean,an RGA shape with an agile headstock with slight different changes on the edges,TOM and Floyd rose.10 years before they could have been a success,now everyone sells the same shit.

also,wtf is this shit


----------



## Just A Box (Jun 18, 2013)

Actually thought initially that they were a new line from Rondo. 

Maybe it's me, but am I the only one who hates pickup rings on guitars? How much better would both of these guitars look if they had direct mounted pickups? If its got a pick guard, sure. Nothing worse than plastic covering up good wood.


----------



## Zado (Jun 18, 2013)

Not a fan of the design.Jamaican burst is somehow nice though.


----------



## Tjore (Jun 18, 2013)

Legator seems kinda shady. Nobody has heard of them before, and they're just endorsing a bunch of guys like crazy, probbably giving the big ones an incredibly awesome deal, like a free guitar whenever they want one or something like that. So shady... please, someone on the forum, try one out for us and tell us how it sounded, felt etc. I imagine these to feel and sound very cheap...
And please, don't be endorsed or anything, haha, who knows how many people they've endorsed by now..


----------



## Xaios (Jun 18, 2013)

*Legator Endorsee: *"Yeah dude, guitar is great. Built solid and plays like better. Totally worth the $4k that I didn't have to pay."

*Six Months Later:* "No, that guitar had a whole load of problems. Bad frets, neck warping... wormholes... this other $4k guitar from the brand I'm endorsing now is TOTALLY way better than that other guitar ever was."

...and the cycle repeats...

Anyone remember this thread? It's the ultimate cautionary tale regarding getting in bed with a new company that hasn't established a reputation yet for build quality or ethical business practices.


----------



## themike (Jun 18, 2013)

Now I'm simply on the outside looking in and have no knowledge of the company but I would assume it was a group of people looking to start up a guitar company and purchased several models from an overseas company to use as their own. And as with any brand trying to build hype they flood the market with new signings and by signings I mean people who get free guitars in exchange for them to use a photo of them on their artist page.


----------



## jgaul79 (Jun 18, 2013)

Was this mentioned?


----------



## ncfiala (Jun 18, 2013)

The guitars look ok I guess.

Never heard of reflections so I looked it up. Some of the worst unmetal I've ever heard. When is this kind of music going to end?


----------



## patata (Jun 18, 2013)

Moral of the story:
Anything with pickup rings is hella cheap and suspicious.

EDIT:





I mean,after one point,Legator has really lost the headstock game.


----------



## Nile (Jun 18, 2013)

patata said:


> Moral of the story:
> Anything with pickup rings is hella cheap and suspicious.



ESP Custom Shop?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 18, 2013)

patata said:


> Moral of the story:
> Anything with pickup rings is hella cheap and suspicious.



Please refer to the Jackson Custom Shop Warrior used by Dave from Revocation.


----------



## patata (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought I wouldn't have to explain this,but I wasn't saying this literally.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 18, 2013)

Apparently, all the 400-series and up are made in Japan. I'm not sure which factory they are using, but, even so, those prices are a bit steep. 

On the 7's and 8's, I believe they are Korean (possibly Indo). I think they'll find it tough to compete at their price point, especially since they are using OEM hardware. Their hardware might be very nice, but LTD/Schecter have proven that slapping third party, "name-brand," hardware on your imports is great for business.


----------



## Curt (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think they look cheap from a build standpoint, just that the shape of their superstrat stye looks REALLY uninspired. Like they took the Agile Septor/Interceptor and made it ugly. Which is saying something coming from a superstrat lover whom it doesn't take much to please. 
Same for Reflections... just sound really uninspired. Not awful, just not taking any effort to distinguish themselves.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 18, 2013)

'Can I throw it in the fire yet?'
He looks reeeally unhappy with something


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 18, 2013)

He wears the face of regret, surprise and uncertainty.

It is pretty much the best artist endorsement photo I have ever seen.


----------



## Curt (Jun 18, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> He wears the face of regret, surprise and uncertainty.
> 
> It is pretty much the best artist endorsement photo I have ever seen.


 Besides every one that Wes Geer is in. Dude looks like he is stoned as shit in half of them.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jun 18, 2013)

These guitars have me thinking that I play Ibanez's to avoid ugly headstock problems


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh,another unknown brand that is releasing 10000 sigs....


I can smell the fail from my living room.

Dont say the interwebz didnt warn you.


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat green one doe


----------



## Tree (Jun 18, 2013)

Yikes, if even these played really well, I just couldn't. To echo everyone else, they just scream "this is a shitty Chinese knock-off"
I'd much rather shell out for a company worth it's reputation.


----------



## patata (Jun 19, 2013)

> You are an idiot. Pickups rings are a preference.



Whoever neg rep'd me because of the joke above is really really stupid.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 19, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Now I'm simply on the outside looking in and have no knowledge of the company but I would assume it was a group of people looking to start up a guitar company and purchased several models from an overseas company to use as their own. And as with any brand trying to build hype they flood the market with new signings and by signings I mean people who get free guitars in exchange for them to use a photo of them on their artist page.



If you laid a bet on this I wouldn't take you up on it. Plenty of nice glossy pictures of the team headquarters, but nothing showing where the work is actually done. If I were trying to establish myself as a premium manufacturer, then showing the guts of the business is a good way of building a solid reputation IMHO. This smacks to me of a US company branding or rebranding ghost-built far-eastern instruments.

As others have said, this may not be the case (and I hope it isn't). However we've seen far too many similar instances from other companies, so I guess a certain amount of scepticism is to be expected.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm waiting for the "this is an amazing guitar NGD!!!1one" followed by the 'FS: Just didn't "feel" right.'


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 19, 2013)

patata said:


> Whoever neg rep'd me because of the joke above is really really stupid.



Thought you could cross the Pickup Ring Defense League and get away with it, did you?


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 19, 2013)

It's strange to me that something like headstock design can make or break a guitar (and I'm speaking for myself as well). I actually kinda like their reversed headstock.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 19, 2013)

danger5oh said:


> It's strange to me that something like headstock design can make or break a guitar (and I'm speaking for myself as well). I actually kinda like their reversed headstock.



If something is more at home being the shape of the head on a boat paddle, it's got no business being a guitar headstock.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 19, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> If you laid a bet on this I wouldn't take you up on it. Plenty of nice glossy pictures of the team headquarters, but nothing showing where the work is actually done. If I were trying to establish myself as a premium manufacturer, then showing the guts of the business is a good way of building a solid reputation IMHO. This smacks to me of a US company branding or rebranding ghost-built far-eastern instruments.
> 
> As others have said, this may not be the case (and I hope it isn't). However we've seen far too many similar instances from other companies, so I guess a certain amount of scepticism is to be expected.



On one of their dealer websites they say that most of the guitars are built in Korea by one of the ghost factories that builds import models for other companies. Apparently the ridiculously fancy models are built in either Japan or the US though.


----------



## oneblackened (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going to echo the "these look damn cheap" sentiment. Like, to me, they look about the same as an Agile... which isn't saying a whole lot, Agiles don't look all that great to me.


----------



## watson503 (Jun 20, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> The guitars look ok I guess.
> 
> Never heard of reflections so I looked it up. Some of the worst unmetal I've ever heard. When is this kind of music going to end?



I made it :50 into this video, the chest-banging and hopping-around like Fred Durst on freebase circa 1999 combined with the sound emanating from my speakers was too much.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 20, 2013)

watson503 said:


> I made it :50 into this video, the chest-banging and hopping-around like Fred Durst on freebase circa 1999 combined with the sound emanating from my speakers was too much.




I hate that synchronized jogging in place is a ....ing thing.

Seriously. Whoever started that needs to be shot.

They're also technically talented, but they're writing Genericore to a Djee. (It's funny because it seounds like G.)


----------



## acauseforpatric (Jun 20, 2013)

Saw them live a while back and maybe I just don't get it, but they were boring. If I wanted to watch 30 minutes of guitar wankage I'd go to a Michael Angelo Batio clinic. Also I second the notion of these guitars looking cheap as hell. They look like those no-name 7 strings that float around on ebay for ~$300 lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 21, 2013)

They have endorsees?!









Not a fan of the design (body contours and headstock alike), and the whole "brand new company with big name endorsees!!!!" routine has worn thin as has already been pointed out a dozen times. No interest in checking these out personally, but I am curious to hear if anyone actually has the chance to try one out that isn't owned by an endorsee to see if they are garbage or not.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 23, 2013)

Given they list a 'korean' subsidiary. I dont think they'll fall under the "start a small custom shop and get endorsers and hope" banner. I'm assuming they're contracting out to one of the KR builders rather than spend money on their own CS. which is a sensible way to run a business.

That said. I'm not a fan of their shapes...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> Given they list a 'korean' subsidiary. I dont think they'll fall under the "start a small custom shop and get endorsers and hope" banner. I'm assuming they're contracting out to one of the KR builders rather than spend money on their own CS. which is a sensible way to run a business.
> 
> That said. I'm not a fan of their shapes...



Nope, it's the variation on that called the "start importing OEM guitars, pay for endorsers and hope".


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 25, 2013)

The thing is, I'm sure I've seen this design before just with a different headstock, that's going to bug me now.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 25, 2013)

There are some at the Max Axe here in Miami. Haven't gotten around to it, but I really want to go try one out and see where all the hype is coming from. Not only do I *not* have any problem with the way they look, but I'm under the impression that they aren't as expensive as everyone has made them out to be. There's a model on the Max Axe website for $400. Granted, it isn't super over-the-top, but it doesn't look half-bad. That's just me however, and my opinion. I have yet to play one, but going off of specs and pics alone, I don't see anything wrong with them. I really want to play one, so as to give a non-endorsee opinion of it. Not that I don't think endorsers opinions aren't valid, but people don't seem to take them into consideration being that of people who received a guitar for little to no-cost and are inclined to spread good word of the product if they liked it enough. Being a new brand, I still believe all this skepticism and shady impressions are pretty serious enough and I'd still be wary of buying one, unless I can try one out beforehand.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 25, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> The thing is, I'm sure I've seen this design before just with a different headstock, that's going to bug me now.



This guitar has a severe eating disorder. You can even see it's ribs poking out. I'm calling for help.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 25, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> The thing is, I'm sure I've seen this design before just with a different headstock, that's going to bug me now.








Westone Dynasty is pretty close...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 25, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> There are some at the Max Axe here in Miami. Haven't gotten around to it, but I really want to go try one out and see where all the hype is coming from. Not only do I *not* have any problem with the way they look, but I'm under the impression that they aren't as expensive as everyone has made them out to be. There's a model on the Max Axe website for $400. Granted, it isn't super over-the-top, but it doesn't look half-bad. That's just me however, and my opinion. I have yet to play one, but going off of specs and pics alone, I don't see anything wrong with them. I really want to play one, so as to give a non-endorsee opinion of it. Not that I don't think endorsers opinions aren't valid, but people don't seem to take them into consideration being that of people who received a guitar for little to no-cost and are inclined to spread good word of the product if they liked it enough. Being a new brand, I still believe all this skepticism and shady impressions are pretty serious enough and I'd still be wary of buying one, unless I can try one out beforehand.



I think people are less flipping out on those (which are a drop in a pond right now and thus won't make much of an impression) than the ones running for several thousand dollars that are neither equipped with high-quality hardware nor visually impressive in the least. That and the whole "we just started and have 100 endorsing artists" thing they've got going on.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jun 25, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> The thing is, I'm sure I've seen this design before just with a different headstock, that's going to bug me now.


 I agree, it was probably something produced at the same factory under a different brand.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 25, 2013)

The guitars look fine to me, I don't find anything wrong with the headstock. If I'm going to start having make or break opinion opinions on headstocks, I'll just put it out there that Jackson's Dinky headstock looks even worse. But that's just me, I prefer Jackson's SLS style headstocks, whatever those are called.

The thing is that while it very well may be true that one of the previous theories be true, but if they're priced properly and play well considering that they're made in factories vs being custom made should be weighed into the opinion of a non endorsee that is just interested in seeing how the instruments factor in. I wouldn't mind trying one out myself but I'm probably not interested because what they offer, Ibanez exists to fill in that need for me, that and I don't need mid-ranged imports unless it's replacing one of my current imported guitars.

Don't think it's really fair to just throw these guys under the rug with companies that have used the same formula or similar. Especially when most everyone in this thread hasn't laid a hand on one, given that most of the complaints are aesthetic, there's companies like Dean and BC-Rich putting out some ridiculous looking models and they're managing to stay afloat due to people actually buying these things?

Point is, I'll keep my reservations to myself instead of wondering how fast they'll go down the drain. It's a terrible thing for a company to go down, people's jobs and families are at a loss, I hope that's not their fate and I'd rather wait for someone's honest opinion of the things before saying something about them at all.

And relating to Reflections, I believe their new album is coming very soon and it looks promising. I enjoy some of their songs off of The Fantasy Effect, and they're pretty talented guys. The music that they put on TFE isn't innovative or different from the Djent movement, but I've heard much more generic/worse from that kind of music. Don't understand the straight up hate for them, but it's opinions so I won't stick onto that topic too much.

EDIT: That V looks HORRENDOUS though, just saw that ha.


----------



## Hemorrhage (Jun 28, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> The thing is, I'm sure I've seen this design before just with a different headstock, that's going to bug me now.



Even tho I own a funny shaped RR myself, this one looks stupid. And I can't help it but those pick-ups+rings and the chrome TOM + string through body look repulsive to me. Like other said, cheap looking, something that Harley Benton could sell for 100. Also having all hardware and pickups of their own unknown brand on a 4k$ guitar feels a bit silly but who knows, maybe its just my brand-loyal-fanboyism speaking.


----------



## Philip N (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry for the necro guys, but I just randomly checked Legator Guitar's website and they no longer list these signature models.
Does this mean the guys from Reflections dropped their contract already? 

philip


----------



## donray1527 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just saw them on tour with Oceano, who are also legator players. They look great in person.


----------

